# Poll - what to do with my Christmas bonus?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I'm home sick from work today, bored, and am using the time to try to figure out what to use my Christmas bonus for. Any thoughts you have regarding the matter are appreciated.

The rifle might seem like the obvious pick, but I'm not sure I'm going to draw a single big game tag in 2018. And I'm not one who has a lot of fun with shooting just for shooting's sake. I might be able to push that one to next year.

Merry Christmas, and/or happy Whatever-You-Celebrate!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I had to go with the over/under, a nice shotgun is just a good thing to have!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get something for the wife. 

Building up man points is a important thing in life.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ion ice auger. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I went with the rifle but likely wouldn't have if it didn't say you were borrowing one each time you wanted to rifle hunt.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> Get something for the wife.
> 
> Building up man points is a important thing in life.


Can't argue with that logic, but... I don't have a wife. Maybe "mail order bride" should have been one of the poll choices. :mrgreen:

A wise old neighbor of mine once told me I should buy all the guns and vehicles I need before getting married, because it's much easier to justify such purchases in my own head than it will be to justify them to her. I suppose he would be in favor of one of the gun purchases.

I think what I'll do is hang onto it for awhile and see what I can turn up in the big game draws. If I draw a tag, I'll invest in a good rifle. If not, I may revisit the O/U idea.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

All you not voting for the Expo tag, booze, and fireworks need to live a little more dangerously -oOo-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Uh== what is a Christmas bonus?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have all the guns I need.... So it's off to Evanston and the Expo for me.
Besides my guns, my Dad started giving me a bunch of his a few years ago.
So, until the grandkids get a little older, I have a plenty, need another safe. 
Then I'll start giving the guns to them, by then I'll be too old to use them. 


I would buy the wife a little something as well, just to stay out of trouble.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i would put in a pool. then fly us all out to break it in. i promise not to wear my leopard print speed o with my tank top tucked into it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You just need to send it to the: Bowgy"s next trip to Alaska Fund.:smile:

PM me for the address or direct deposit account.

Maybe I need to start a "gofundme" account.


TOP another angel got their wings


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, stop it. Who wants an ugly green Ice Auger? -O,-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> You just need to send it to the: Bowgy"s next trip to Alaska Fund.:smile:
> 
> PM me for the address or direct deposit account.
> 
> ...


I was kind of thinking he needed to put it in the Clarq Goes to Paradise fund so I can try to make him think he's dying on a mountain while hunting with me up here


----------

